# So richtig klappts nicht...



## Rogmar (14. Juli 2009)

Guten Tag

ich bin en relativ unerfahrener und neuer Angler aber trozdem denke ich,dass ich durch fleißiges lesen zum. die Grundvorraussetzung hab mich an Karpfen zu wagen 

Jetzt war ich 6 mal am Wasser und leider nichts geangelt ( 3 verschiedene Gewässer)

ich glaube problem ist hier meine Montage...im Anhang findet ihr meine Montage und da hätte ich gern ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge oder besser noch "ist genau richtig so nur geduld" 

anzumerken ist ,dass es keine Selbsthakmontage ist...wenn das benötigt wird wäre es nett wenn ihr mir in 2-3 kurzen sätzen schreibt wie ich das machen soll


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*

4cm zum Haken ist Dein Problem, mal schnell auf max 0,8 cm verkürzen  Ich rate Dir mal einen Satz fertiggebundener Hair Rigs zu kaufen, da kannst sehen wie die Abstände eig sein sollten.  http://www.carp.de/berichte/2001/02/adjust/index.shtml

Des weiteren bist Du dir sicher das Fisch am Platz war?


----------



## zrako (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*

1. den abstand des haares würde ich verkürzen, 4 cm sind viel zu lang!!!!!!!!! am besten mal mit 0,5cm versuchen

2.wenn du ne selbsthakmontage machen willst, sollte das blei über 80gr haben

3. hinter dem blei, einen stopperknoten oder eine festsitzende perle setzen

4. vorfachlänge etwa 15cm

5. bei einem frolicring würde ich nen 6er haken nehmen


----------



## Jens84 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*

Sehe ich auch so.

Ich hab das immer mit sog. D-Rig Haken gemacht.
Den Köder dann mit Zahnspangengummis von Zahnarzt festgemacht.

Und dann viel angeln. Wird schon werden

MfG


----------



## Rogmar (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*

und freilauf montage oder mit selbsthak?


----------



## flasha (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*

Ist es eigentlich egal welches Blei man nimmt?! Habe gesehen das es da zig verschiedene Modelle im Karpfenbereich gibt. Leider habe ich mich da noch nicht so intensiv mit beschäftigt. Reicht auch ein "normales" 80g Birnenblei?!


----------



## zrako (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*

an nem see schon


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*

Sieht doch gut aus, sonst versuch eventuell zum Beispiel mal Dosenmais als Köder, dann hast Du zwar auch mit Rotfedern, Brassen, Schleien und kleineren Karpfen zu kämpfen, aber eben auch mehr Bisse.

Ansonsten muss ich Denni Recht geben: Fische sollten schon auch am Platz sein, also am besten noch ein bisschen beifüttern. Kommt halt drauf an ob Du eine große Anzahlk von Bissen möchtest, oder eher selektiv auf Karpen aus bist.


----------



## colognecarp (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*

ich finde 80 gramm schon recht wenig um den selbsthakefekt gut durch zu bringen. das kann man gut testen wenn man selber einmal versucht den haken mit blei in die eigene hornhaut zu bekommen. ich nehme ab 120 gramm, meist 140. nur mit dem auswerfen wird es dann natürlich kritisch.meist kann ich zum glück die montagen mit dem boot raus bringen da macht mir dann das gewicht nichts aus.


----------



## Fischstäbchen (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*



colognecarp schrieb:


> ich finde 80 gramm schon recht wenig um den selbsthakefekt gut durch zu bringen.


 

Hi, 

wenn du auf schlammigen Grund fischst, reichen 80gr schon aus. Hab mit Selbsthakmontage auch schon mit 57gr auf schlamm gefischt. Würde aber erst mal mit Durchlaufmontage fischen, und Erfahrungen sammeln. Step by Step

Gruß Oliver

P.S. Würde auch das Haar kürzen.


----------



## carpcatcher91 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*



zrako schrieb:


> 1. den abstand des haares würde ich verkürzen, 4 cm sind viel zu lang!!!!!!!!! am besten mal mit 0,5cm versuchen
> 
> 2.wenn du ne selbsthakmontage machen willst, sollte das blei über 80gr haben
> 
> ...


 
|good:


----------



## colognecarp (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*



Fischstäbchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn du auf schlammigen Grund fischst, reichen 80gr schon aus. Hab mit Selbsthakmontage auch schon mit 57gr auf schlamm gefischt. Würde aber erst mal mit Durchlaufmontage fischen, und Erfahrungen sammeln. Step by Step
> 
> ...



gebe ich dir vollkommen recht  wenn das blei komplet versinkt reicht das natürlich auch.


----------



## Rogmar (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*

aber ich mein das frolic versinkt doch mit im schlamm oder?....naja nächstes mal pack ich mais mit drauf..aber ich hab extra so mais maden rigs mit so em spieß aber wenn ich werf fallen die immer ab...es ist nicht unbedingt ein gewaltwurf aber trozdem reicht es dem zeug um sich zu verabschieden..bei frolic weiß ich immer,dass es noch dran hängt ....


...ich hatte vorgefertigte rigs..ich trau mir doch selbst nich zu welche selbst zu binden ...also auf 0.5 verkürzen und was ist sonst noch zu verbessern?...frolic trocken oder sogar in microwelle?...ich hab ein paar für paar minuten reingepackt und es hat einfach nur tödlich gestunken und geschwommen sind sie trozdem nicht!( hab eins zum test ins wasser geworfen)


----------



## L-TownPlayer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*

Ähh gibt es dort auch Karpfen in dem Gewässer?
und hast du auch mal vorgefüttert?
und ist es denn schon an der zeit gleich mit Karpfen an zu fangen?

das sollte auch geübt sein sonst ist deine ganze Angelei im ar..... und du verlierst vieleicht die Lust
ok es ist wirklich extrem geil einen Karpfen zu drillen 
macht auch echt spaß 
hab früher wo ich angefangen habe 
mit meinem Vater oft gesessen 
er meinte übe an den brassen bevor du mit Karpfen anfängst 
ja ja was soll ich sagen mein Dad ist schon ne kleiner Drecksack schenkt mir ne neue Rute zum GB und haut extra sch... Schnur drauf 
und das Ende vom Lied war abriss abriss bis ich es Gelernt habe mir zeit zu lassen und auch mal wieder Schnur gegeben habe und siehe da die ersten brassen waren dann auch im Netz 

wer weis ohne ihn würde ich vieleicht immer noch versuchen die Karpfen schnellst möglich einholen wollen 

man lernt nie aus 

sorry ist nen bisschen lang geworden


----------



## Rogmar (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*

ja karpfen sind drin...in dem einen ziemlich sicher sogar,aber war en Montag deshalb warn keine anderen Angler da,daher weiß ich nicht wies mit dem Tag ansich gelegen hat...

vorfüttern,ich geb mein bestens und werf welche nach aber die kommen nicht so weit ...ich hab gehört en damenstrumpf mit frolic drin mit ans gewicht hängen ?


----------



## colognecarp (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*

überleg dir das wirklich nochmal ob du direkt ins karpfenangeln einsteigen willst. ein guter karpfenangler braucht jahre um auch ein guter karpfenangler zu sein. 

du kannst aus deinem frolic auch boilies machen, die kannst du dann ans haar machen. die werden sich dann um einiges länger halten als der frolic an sich. du solltes dann noch grieß und eier untermischen um stabilität in die sache zu bekommen. vorfüttern kannst du dann weiter mit normalem frolic, wenn du eine futterrakete nimmt kommst du mit den dingern auch auf gute distanzen.wenn du es richtig machen willst bau deinen futterplatz über einen längern zeitraum auf, 4 bis 7 tage. von vorteil ist es auch wenn du noch partikel bei fütterst, am besten hartmais,hanf,weizen etz. gibt es auch sehr günstig zb. in einem reifeisenmarkt.

ich wünsch dir viel erfolg auf deiner laufbahn und drück dir die daumen


----------



## raabj (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*

Hi,

An dem Gewässer wo du fischen bist du doch bestimmt nicht der einzige Angler.
Würde dir vorschlagen du fragst einen von denen ob du im ein bisschen über die Schulter schauen kannst.
Sagt im normal fall keiner nein wenn du höflich fragst.
Das würde dir mehr helfen als sich hier den kompletten Aufbau erklären zulassen. Wenn dann immer noch gezielte fragen hast kannst die dann gerne stellen.

aber nurn Tipp!!!!

gruß


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*

@colognecarp

Was für Mengen sollte man da denn füttern? Mehr Partikel oder Boilies?

Wie machst Du Deine Frolic-Boilies?


----------



## colognecarp (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*

um boilies zu sparen erst einmal mehr partikel, wenn du regelmäsig fütterst also über eine woche um den futterplatz zu halten und du dir sicher bist das fisch am platz ist und die auch deine boilies angenommen haben kannst du komplet mit boilies füttern, boilies sind ein sehr selektiver köder für karpfen und locken nicht so viel kleinfieh an den platz.am anfang des futterplatzaufbaus kannst du ruig etwas mehr füttern 2 bis 3 kg partikel und dann boilies dazu (kommt auf die größe des sees und den bestand an), wenn es dann richtung turn geht setz das futter etwas runter, und fütter wenn du am wasser bist in 24 stunden 2 x kleinere portionen und bei fisch eine kleinere menge nach


----------



## colognecarp (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*

frolic boilies gehen ganz einfach, du musst halt das frolic noch klein machen im mixer oder einweichen. mixer ist aber schon optimal

2 kg Frolic, 
250 gr. Forelli, 
1,5 kg Grieß, 
10 Eier

oder zb..

65% Frolicmehl
20% Hartweizengrieß
13% Sojamehl
2% Eggalbumin

hier haste mal ein paar grundmixe http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/boilie.htm


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*

Danke!


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*

Ich würde mal um das frolic ein stück perlonstrupmf wikeln und dann anködern dan laugt das frolic nicht mehr und fütter mal 1 woche vother täglich an und nur an 1 stelle


----------



## Meteraal (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*

vielleicht lösen sich die frolics auch zu schnell auf- er agelt also mit leeren haken!!!!=)


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*



Meteraal schrieb:


> vielleicht lösen sich die frolics auch zu schnell auf- er agelt also mit leeren haken!!!!=)


 
dazu hab ich schon was geschrieben


----------



## Rogmar (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*

ne ne,ich stell mir ne uhr und wechsel alle 2 Stunden das Frolic...ich denke ich werd einfach weiter versuchen auf Frolic...kommt zeit kommt rat

aber trozdem vielen dank


also nochmal zusammenfassend

-haar verkürzen
-anfüttern
-keine selbsthakmontage

Aber was mach ich dagegen,dass das Frolic im Kraut oder im Schlamm versinkt?


----------



## zrako (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*

es gibt 2 möglichkeiten

entweder besorgst du dir nen schlammsauger oder du bringst das frolic mittels einem schwimmfähigen material zum schweben


----------



## flasha (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*



colognecarp schrieb:


> überleg dir das wirklich nochmal ob du direkt ins karpfenangeln einsteigen willst. ein guter karpfenangler braucht jahre um auch ein guter karpfenangler zu sein.



Was definierst du denn als "guten Karpfenangler" ?!

Tut mir leid, aber finde deinen Post total schwachsinnig.(nicht persönlich nehmen.) 

Jeder fängt mal klein an und je länger man sich mit der Materie auseinandersetzt desto mehr Erfahrung bekommt man oder nicht?!

BTT: Kann man die Frolics nicht mittels einer kleinen Styropor Kugel zum "schweben" bringen dass sie quasi über dem Schlamm liegen?! Aber ich denke mal das wird nicht das Problem sein oder?! Nicht jeder Tag ist auch Fang Tag und vorallem wenn es auf Karpfen geht. Geduld ist angesagt! Irgendwann wirds klappen! Viel Spass noch


----------



## colognecarp (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*



flasha schrieb:


> Was definierst du denn als "guten Karpfenangler" ?!
> 
> Tut mir leid, aber finde deinen Post total schwachsinnig.(nicht persönlich nehmen.)
> 
> ...



Er will ja direkt mit karpfen das angeln beginnen, das ist kein schwachsinns post. der karpfen ist nun mal nicht leicht zu beangeln, und man blankt auch mal mehre tage- wochen und bekommt überhaupt kein fisch zu gesicht, von dem hintergrundwissen mal ganz abgesehen. ich finde man sollte erst einmel klein anfangen, brassen- rotaugen dann mal raubfisch prob. usw. ! ein guter karpfenangler ist jemand der aus einem breiten erfahrungsfeld seine rückschlüße zieht, dazu gehört auch die übung an anderm bez. kleinerm fisch. er muss ja nicht direkt auf die großen gehen, kommt zeit kommt fisch #6


----------



## Kampfler (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*

warum soll er auch nicht mit dem Karpfenangeln beginnen, irgendwann muss er ja anfangen. 
Warum mit anderen Kleinfischen anfangen, Rotfedern stippen hat meiner Meinung nach ja wohl nix aber auch überhaupt nüscht mit Karpfenangeln gemein und bringt einen doch keinen Schritt näher zum Großkarpfen #d

er stellt hier ne Frage, um eventuelle Fehler auszuschließen und bekommt von dir so ne Antwort #c komische Einstellung aber jedem das seine

MfG
Kampfler


----------



## FlachwasserJäger (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: So richtig klappts nicht...*

Ich hab auch mit Karpfen angefangen und dass gar nicht mal schlecht, erster Fisch beim ersten angeln = Karpfen

Klar verringern sich erst mit Erfahrung die Fehlbisse und der Erfolg kommt aber mit Rotaugen oder so anzufangen kann ja jeder und es gibt (meiner Meinung nach) nix unspektakuläreres als Rotaugen oder Rotfedern zu fangen.

Aber ich schließe mich dem Tipp an nem erfahreneren Angler auf die Finger zu schauen, hat mir auch geholfen#6


----------

